
Invidious is an alternative front-end to YouTube - zdw
https://github.com/iv-org/invidious
======
ZinniaZirconium
Project has uncertain future.

[https://github.com/iv-org/invidious/issues/1320](https://github.com/iv-
org/invidious/issues/1320)

Consider alternative alternatives also.

